# EVO Dog Food by Natura



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried this food, I was thinking of taking Millie off the Canidae Chicken and try the Evo Red Meat small bites. Any experience with this food, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't find an ingredient list...


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

found it!

http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1491


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried my Havanese on EVO we didn't have a good experience. He liked it. It felt it was a very good food for him nutritionally. But it made him have to pee constantly and he was having accidents in the house. As soon as I changed food it stopped.

I have since talked to several others who have had the same experience with EVO. However not all dogs that eat it have this problem. One lady I spoke with had two dogs on the food and one had the bladder issue while the other didn't.

It's good dog food, just something to be aware of. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Personally, I stay away from foods with beef because along with corn, wheat, and soy a lot of dogs are allergic to it. If you like EVO what about their other small bites formulas? Evo small bites chicken/turkey


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

> I tried my Havanese on EVO we didn't have a good experience. He liked it. It felt it was a very good food for him nutritionally. But it made him have to pee constantly and he was having accidents in the house. As soon as I changed food it stopped.
> 
> I have since talked to several others who have had the same experience with EVO. However not all dogs that eat it have this problem. One lady I spoke with had two dogs on the food and one had the bladder issue while the other didn't.
> 
> ...


Do you think the cause of the excessive peeing is because of the high protein?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think it's the high protein because all of my dogs still eat high protein foods. 

I asked one of the girls at the store where I buy my food and she said it had something to do with the binder that they used. EVO uses a potato binder which can cause the food to be very dry and cause the dogs to drink a lot more water hense the excessive peeing. I tend to trust the girls that work at the store as the owners make sure they are all extremely educated in the foods they sell and in the various types of diets for dogs. 


Leslie and Izzy


----------

